# Hello



## mindyb (Dec 10, 2021)

Hey, this is Mindy. I've been married for a while now and tbh it's been quite a rollercoaster.

I have registered here to share my experiences and also to support others.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

I hope you find what you are looking for and others also benefit from your experiences.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi Mindy. Welcome to TAM.


----------



## mindyb (Dec 10, 2021)

Thank you all!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi Mindy!!! It's great to meet you!


----------

